# L35 kubota pressure relief valve



## L35man (4 mo ago)

Guys i need help can anyone help me with the location of the pressure relief valve on a kubota tl720 (l35) please


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning L35man, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Sorry, but I do not know where the relief valve is located. The service manual below is about the best source (L35 / TL720 / BT900) I could find on the internet:



https://www.usedequipmentmanuals.com/product/kubota-l35-tractor-workshop-service-repair-manual-tl720-front-loader-and-bt900-backhoe/


----------



## L35man (4 mo ago)

Thank you very much let me see if i can find it..


----------

